#    ,

## rz9cx

.  6 - 8 ,  - RK9CWZ,      144, 430 FM, SSB  CW,  
     -   ,    .       .   - 588    . QTH locator MO06BL.   !!!
   3777
.+79122811456, +79221076727, cluster

----------


## 9c4772

433       .  .     .        LO97BL,       .

----------

